# Accidentally eaten uncooked pork?? HELP!!!!



## luckyno2

Hey, please advice me... should I call my Dr. I bought pork BBQ ribs, and on the packed it said marinated and with honey and In a different color in very small letters it said par cooked and panfry for 15min ...WTF I did not see it when I open the pack there is no cooking instructions on the packet... usually there is .... After I ate it I thought it looked little raw and went to re read the pack and only then I saw the small detail of the ...UNCOOKED pork.... HELP HELP HELP... what must i do and what must I look out for ??????????????????????

PAR COOKED PORK??? safe or not?????


----------



## Amy31

I would get checked out just in case as soon as you can - best be on the safe side. :hugs:


----------



## Lulabelle27

hey, i guess the danger would be if you got poorly i.e food poisoning. As a rule, i know you can eat pork underdone, kinda like a medium well steak (they often serve it like that in restaurants). I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you don't get poorly. If you're really worried, you could always call NHS direct and ask for their advice too, although i'm not sure what a GP/hospital would do in this kind of case.


----------



## JackiePed

Relax. There's nothing the doctor could even 'check for' anyway at this point. On the rare chance that you did get sick from that, niether you nor the doc would know until you actually began to show signs of illness. And even then.... it's very rare that the 'sickness' goes beyond some throwing up and diarrhea. 
Chances are, it's VERY VERY preserved, thus not easy for it to 'go bad'. It's only meat that has begun to go bad or spoil that grows harmful bacteria. Check the label, I bet it has all sorts of words you can barely pronounce in the ingredients... those are preservatives. :hugs: I'd put my next paycheck on it that you're not going to experience any adverse effects.


----------



## amybet

i would def get advice
goodluck
let us no
xx


----------



## Mindy_mini

JackiePed said:


> Relax. There's nothing the doctor could even 'check for' anyway at this point. On the rare chance that you did get sick from that, niether you nor the doc would know until you actually began to show signs of illness. And even then.... it's very rare that the 'sickness' goes beyond some throwing up and diarrhea.
> Chances are, it's VERY VERY preserved, thus not easy for it to 'go bad'. It's only meat that has begun to go bad or spoil that grows harmful bacteria. Check the label, I bet it has all sorts of words you can barely pronounce in the ingredients... those are preservatives. :hugs: I'd put my next paycheck on it that you're not going to experience any adverse effects.

WSS. Although I wont be betting as I can't afford to even joke about money!


----------



## Amy31

JackiePed said:


> Relax. There's nothing the doctor could even 'check for' anyway at this point. On the rare chance that you did get sick from that, niether you nor the doc would know until you actually began to show signs of illness. And even then.... it's very rare that the 'sickness' goes beyond some throwing up and diarrhea.
> Chances are, it's VERY VERY preserved, thus not easy for it to 'go bad'. It's only meat that has begun to go bad or spoil that grows harmful bacteria. Check the label, I bet it has all sorts of words you can barely pronounce in the ingredients... those are preservatives. :hugs: I'd put my next paycheck on it that you're not going to experience any adverse effects.

Good to know. I wasn't sure and would call doc to check as I worry about stuff like that, especially when pregnant. :flower:


----------



## JackiePed

The actual occurrences of serious pregnancy complications occurring from undercooked meat are pretty rare. (LOL...excuse the pun!!:haha:) Plus, you only had a taste of it. I mean, I wouldn't go searching out raw meat but the occasional oops happens to the best of us...and the statistics are in your favor. Just watch for common signs of illness. If it were going to hit you, it'll be within the next 24-48 hrs. :hugs:


----------



## Lady_Bee

Oh god I was worrying about uncooked pork too recently - my dad tried to feed me a pork chop that was still bloody and definitely NOT cooked properly!!! D: I didn't eat any and made him put it straight back under the grill but yikes I was really freaked out so definitely understand your fear about this!

The main risk, I _think_, for uncooked meats (especially pork) is the toxoplasma gondii parasite, which is killed either in cooking (above a certain temp, I think about 150 F or something?) or by freezing at very low temps. 

Since you ate undercooked pork, you should probably get a blood test to check for toxoplasmosis antibodies. It is possible that you are immune already from a previous infection, but if you are infected for the first time in pregnancy, you probably won't get any symptoms and it's harmless to you but it could potentially damage your baby if the parasite crosses the placenta (takes a couple of weeks for it to be able to do that) sooooo you should go and get checked out - there's an incubation period and it takes a few weeks before the parasite can cross the placenta so IF you are infected with toxoplasmosis, you will be put on antibiotics which WILL ensure your baby never gets infected. So *don't panic*, just get a blood test for those antibodies as soon as possible! *hugs* Sorry I know it's scary, all these food dangers in pregnancy make me really anxious sometimes. :(


----------



## randomma

If you feeling sick...go to doctor asap! 

watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDBAG0KPLcs


----------



## helent1983

sorry but I have to disagree with everyone! You should not eat pork undercooked/raw!!! I would definately get some advice. I don't think it will affect your baby but I think you could end up with food poisoning!! 

Sorry I really hope you don't!!! xxx


----------



## helent1983

randomma said:


> If you feeling sick...go to doctor asap!
> 
> watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDBAG0KPLcs

Don't think this helps!!!! How to scare someone and make them feel worse!!!!!


----------



## Chasesmommy

A lot of people say you shouldn't eat undercooked pork because of Trichinosis which is a parasitic disease. BUT the chances of you getting Trich from pork that is store bought is VERY slim. I know that in the US ALL cases of Trich can be traced back to people who ate undercooked game, bear meat, or home-rasied pigs. If the meat was ever frozen, the larvae (that probably aren't there) would have been killed. Most cases of Trich don't have any symptoms but if you experience nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, muscle pain or weakness then you should be concerned. 

That being said, I think if it would make you feel better you should call your doctor. But I think that they will tell you to watch for any symptoms and that it's not a big deal.


----------



## luckyno2

O my word thank you all for responding, I am feeling so much better just hearing your commends. I googled it and DR. Google said something very bad can happen to my baby and I just cant think that ... will call the DR in the morning... can I take a dewormer in pregnancy????????


----------



## JackiePed

helent1983 said:


> sorry but I have to disagree with everyone! You should not eat pork undercooked/raw!!! I would definately get some advice. I don't think it will affect your baby but I think you could end up with food poisoning!!
> 
> Sorry I really hope you don't!!! xxx

Well of course you shouldn't go looking for it. She didn't ask if she *should* have eaten it. I guarantee somehow, some way, every one of us has had small amount of something that could, potentially, make us sick pass through our lips during pregnancy. No matter how vigilant. And we're all ok. 
We were trying to reassure her that it's not time to panic. 

(Edited to remove the final comment. It ended up sounding snarky when I re-read it and I didn't intend for it to. :flower:)


----------



## Lady_Bee

luckyno2 said:


> can I take a dewormer in pregnancy????????

I wouldn't!! Just see what your doctor advises. There's not any immediate danger... don't panic! You'll be ok and so will your baby.


----------



## amybet

ring a and e and hopefully they will reassure you,
xx


----------



## poasa

I dont think a & e is the answer they're overstreched as it is! NHS direct if anything and if they deem it a concern will refer u to out of hours doc or hospital. I think you'll be fine tho,just don't panic xx


----------



## jellybeansmum

if you dont get sick,youll be fine!


----------



## xsadiex

Try not to worry, I'm sure you'll be fine. Even if you did get food poisoning it doesn't normally get transferred to baby through placenta as the human body is very clever. I'm sure you'd know about it it you had it by now xx


----------



## Chasesmommy

don't take a dewormer! You don't want to turn something that really isn't a big deal into something that could potentially be very dangerous. Just stay calm and call your doctor. It will take at least 30 hours to see any symptoms if you are going to get sick from it. (And like the other lady I would bet money you will be fine!)


----------



## rocketb

Before panicking (I know, too late) are you absolutely certain that the ribs were raw? 

The cooking directions (15 minutes pan fried?) sound a lot like the reheating/finishing instructions for lots of pre-cooked bbq rib products, like Lloyds brand (or the generic store-brand equivalents) where you're basically just reheating the ribs and caramelizing the sauce a little. 

Even ribs made at home are often pre (or par)-cooked (so the meat is falling off the bone) and then finished with sauce on the grill or in the oven. Do you still have the package? Before calling your doctor, you might try calling the company that makes/sells the ribs to find out exactly what "par cooked" means to them.


----------



## _jellybean_

It's really always best to call the doctor when you're unsure about something like this. It's much better to be safe than sorry. Also, it's great to get advice here, but most of us aren't doctors, so I think you should call yours. 

No one here can tell you for sure either way.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

randomma said:


> If you feeling sick...go to doctor asap!
> 
> watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDBAG0KPLcs

If this is true I am NEVER eating pork again. I am a little sad because I make the worlds best Chicken fried pork chops :cry:


----------



## Cimorene

Wantingbbbump said:


> randomma said:
> 
> 
> If you feeling sick...go to doctor asap!
> 
> watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDBAG0KPLcs
> 
> If this is true I am NEVER eating pork again. I am a little sad because I make the worlds best Chicken fried pork chops :cry:Click to expand...

UH that video was fake. google it please :p 

Read the description on this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCrVcGw9ZPI


----------



## luckyno2

rocketb said:


> Before panicking (I know, too late) are you absolutely certain that the ribs were raw?
> 
> The cooking directions (15 minutes pan fried?) sound a lot like the reheating/finishing instructions for lots of pre-cooked bbq rib products, like Lloyds brand (or the generic store-brand equivalents) where you're basically just reheating the ribs and caramelizing the sauce a little.
> 
> Even ribs made at home are often pre (or par)-cooked (so the meat is falling off the bone) and then finished with sauce on the grill or in the oven. Do you still have the package? Before calling your doctor, you might try calling the company that makes/sells the ribs to find out exactly what "par cooked" means to them.

That is what has kept me sane... the fact that the meat is ready cooked... I HOPE!!! 

I was very nauseous last night but feel like normal today... I will call the company and the dr, just to make sure. I am also monitoring baba movements to see if there is any changes.


----------



## helent1983

JackiePed said:


> helent1983 said:
> 
> 
> sorry but I have to disagree with everyone! You should not eat pork undercooked/raw!!! I would definately get some advice. I don't think it will affect your baby but I think you could end up with food poisoning!!
> 
> Sorry I really hope you don't!!! xxx
> 
> Well of course you shouldn't go looking for it. She didn't ask if she *should* have eaten it. I guarantee somehow, some way, every one of us has had small amount of something that could, potentially, make us sick pass through our lips during pregnancy. No matter how vigilant. And we're all ok.
> We were trying to reassure her that it's not time to panic.
> 
> (Edited to remove the final comment. It ended up sounding snarky when I re-read it and I didn't intend for it to. :flower:)Click to expand...


Eh ok!! I haven't said anything wrong in my response!!!! I advised her to just get checked out!!! Jesus! Would have quite liked to have know your last comment!!


----------



## flump1

The main thing i would worry about with eating uncooked pork would be getting worms (toxoplasmosis) so i would deffinately get advise from your docter as i think it could be a while before you notice the effects of having worms inside you. I dont think the risk is very high these days though with pork though, dont think they carry nasty things generally anymore.


----------



## JackiePed

helent1983 said:


> JackiePed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helent1983 said:
> 
> 
> sorry but I have to disagree with everyone! You should not eat pork undercooked/raw!!! I would definately get some advice. I don't think it will affect your baby but I think you could end up with food poisoning!!
> 
> Sorry I really hope you don't!!! xxx
> 
> Well of course you shouldn't go looking for it. She didn't ask if she *should* have eaten it. I guarantee somehow, some way, every one of us has had small amount of something that could, potentially, make us sick pass through our lips during pregnancy. No matter how vigilant. And we're all ok.
> We were trying to reassure her that it's not time to panic.
> 
> (Edited to remove the final comment. It ended up sounding snarky when I re-read it and I didn't intend for it to. :flower:)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh ok!! I haven't said anything wrong in my response!!!! I advised her to just get checked out!!! Jesus! Would have quite liked to have know your last comment!!Click to expand...

I'm sorry... like I said... I deleted the comment because it *sounded* snarky and didn't *intend* for it to. Hence, deleting it. I truly did not intend to offend you. Just didn't want her to panic.


----------

